# Hệ thống Điện > Tủ điều khiển & các vấn đề khác >  Cảm biến áp suất Thuỵ Sỹ

## kentawin

Cách đây 10 năm để tìm một cảm biến áp suất thay thế cho một con cảm biến áp suất đang bị hư thì hầu như rất khó khăn để tìm được một cảm biến áp suất phù hợp . Ngày nay chỉ cần lên google gõ ” cảm biến áp suất ” thì sẽ có hàng loạt nhà cung cấp được theo yêu cầu của khách hàng , càng tư hào hơn khi hầu hết các hãng cảm biến áp suất lớn trên thế giới đều có nhà phân phối tại Việt Nam . Hôm nay tôi xin giới thiệu một vài hãng cảm biến áp suất Thuỵ Sỹ đang được phân phối tại Việt Nam .

Cảm biến áp suất Thuỵ Sỹ là một trong các nước sản xuất cảm biến áp suất nổi tiếng trên thế giới sau Đức và Mỹ . Nếu nói đến cảm biến áp suất Thuỵ Sỹ thì đầu tiên chúng ta phải nhắc đến một cái tên rất nổi tiếng đó chính là Endress Hauser .



 Cảm biến áp suất Thuỵ Sỹ Endress+Hauser

Hầu như tất cả các nhà máy về bia , sữa , thực phẩm đều dùng cảm biến áp suất Thuỵ Sỹ Endress Hauser . Ngoài ra hãng Endress Hauser còn nổi tiếng về thiết bị đo lưu lượng , đo chênh áp , đo dòng chảy , báo mức chất lỏng và cả chất rắn …

Một số cảm biến áp suất Thuỵ Sỹ khác

1.Cảm biến áp suất Thuỵ Sỹ Huba Control

Cảm biến áp suất Huba Control khá nổi tiếng tại Việt Nam và có giá cũng tương đối rẻ so với các hãng cảm biến áp suất từ Đức . Cảm biến áp suất Huba Control được mọi người biết đến nhiều nhất là các dòng OEM với giá rẻ tại Việt Nam như : Pressure Sensor 501 , pressure sensor 503 , pressure sensor 506 , pressure sensor 511 , pressure sensor 528 …



Cảm biến áp suất Thuỵ Sỹ Huba Control 528

2.Cảm biến áp suất Thuỵ sỹ STS

Cảm biến áp suất STS với rất nhiều model dùng trong ngành thực phẩm , bia , nước giải khát … tuy nhiên do không được phát triển mạnh tại Việt Nam nên hầu như rất ít người biết tới .

 

Cam bien ap suat Thuy Sy STS

3.Cảm biến áp suất Thuỵ Sỹ TraFag

Cảm biến áp suất Trafag cũng là một tên tuổi lớn tại Thuỵ Sỹ khi là nhà OEM cung cấp linh kiện cảm biến áp suất cho các hãng sản xuất áp suất khác tại Thuỵ Sỹ cũng như các nước Châu Âu khác như : Đức , Áo , Đan Mạch , Tây Ban Nha …



Cảm biến áp suất Thuỵ Sỹ Trafag

Do là nhà sản xuất linh kiện nên các thiết bị đo cảm biến áp suất của của hãng Trafag hầu như không được mọi người biết đến nhiều .

4.Cảm biến áp suất Thuỵ Sỹ Keller 

Cảm biến áp suất Keller cũng hầu như không được một ai biết tới tại Việt Nam do các sản phẩm chỉ giới hạn trong một vài ứng dụng đơn giản nên không phổ biến như Endress Hauser hay Huba Control tại Việt Nam .


Cảm biến đo áp suất Thuỵ sỹ Keller

Hy vọng với bài viết này có thể giúp mọi người có thể biết thêm về các hãng cảm biến áp suất Thuỵ Sỹ . Với một mức giá rẻ cảm biến áp suất Thuỵ Sỹ sẽ giúp mọi người có được một cảm biến suất phù hợp với chi phí của công ty .

Mọi người có thể tìm hiểu thêm về nguyên lý hoạt động của cảm biến áp suất tại đây .

Kỹ Sư Cơ Điện Tử

Nguyễn Minh Hoà

Mobi : 0937275566

Mail : hoa.vntech@gmail.com

Web : www.cambiendoapsuat.vn & www.thietbikythuat.com.vn

----------


## quoc198x

Anh lựa giúp Em chọn cảm biến áp suất nào có thể dùng cho lò hơi ?

----------


## vusvus

inbox cho mình báo giá cảm biến áp suất thủy lực dải đo max khoảng 1500PSI

----------

